# [browser] Pourquoi firefox est si lent (résolu)

## razer

Tout d'abord je tiens à préciser que j'utilise Galeon comme navigateur, pour son intégration à gnome, les signets "aliasables" et la barre d'outils configurable à souhets.

Ce navigateur utilise au choix le moteur gecko de mozilla ou de firefox. Or, voyant les releases de mozilla de plus en plus rares, j'ai voulu essayer d'utiliser firefox.

L'emerge de la 1.5 se passe bien, et lors de l'essai du navigateur, même constatation que sur l'ubuntu de mon laptop : çà raaaaame, le scroll d'une page est saccadé, la fenêtre préférence met 3 heures à se charger...

Ok, je met çà sur le compte du XUL utilisé pour l'interface, et je recompile mon galeon avec le flag "firefox". Eh bien, même symptome, le rendu est d'une lenteur déprimante, le scroll j'en parle même pas. Conclusion : c'est bien le moteur gecko de firefox qui rame, galeon n'utilise pas XUL.

D'ou ma question : pourquoi une telle différence de vitesse entre les 2 gecko ? Je sais que beaucoup ici utilisent firefox, avez vous essayé un mozilla pour comparer la réactivité ? Ou bien ce problème est il propre à ma config ?

Je précise : P4 2.8 Ghz, HT, kernel avec patches CK, nvidia avec drivers proprio, bref tout le nécessaire pour avoir de bonnes perfs...Last edited by razer on Fri Feb 03, 2006 9:34 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Trevoke

J'utilise mozilla et firefox, ouverts en permanence pour avoir deux comptes gmail ouverts en meme temps, et firefox est mon browser principal. Aucun probleme avec eux.

Conclusion : c'est pas le moteur gecko qui rame.. C'est autre chose dans ta config.

----------

## razer

Bon je viens d'emerger firefox-bin pour voir, il fonctionne normalement.

J'en conclu que qqchose ne plait pas à firefox lors de la compilation, soit gcc-4, soit mes flags.

Avant de réessayer un emerge en gcc-3, qi qqu'un pouvait éclairer ma lanterne :

```
Portage 2.1_pre4-r1 (default-linux/x86/2005.0, gcc-4.0.2, glibc-2.3.6-r2, 2.6.15-ck3 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.15-ck3 i686 Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 2.80GHz

Gentoo Base System version 1.12.0_pre15

ccache version 2.4 [enabled]

dev-lang/python:     2.4.2

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.17

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.59-r7

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.16.1-r1

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.22

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.11-r3

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86 ~x86"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=pentium4 -mtune=pentium4 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/2/share/config /usr/kde/3/share/config /usr/lib/X11/xkb /usr/lib/mozilla/defaults/pref /usr/share/config /var/qmail/control"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/gconf /etc/terminfo /etc/env.d"

CXXFLAGS="-march=pentium4 -mtune=pentium4 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="autoconfig ccache distlocks sandbox sfperms"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://ftp.gentoo.skynet.be/pub/gentoo/ http://gentoo.mirror.sdv.fr"

LANG="fr_FR.UTF-8"

LC_ALL="fr_FR.UTF-8"

LINGUAS="fr"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/bigfoot/tmpportage"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="x86 X a52 aac acl acpi alsa avi berkdb bitmap-fonts cairo cdr crypt dbus dts dvd dvdr dvdread eds emboss encode evolution ffmpeg foomaticdb gdbm gif gnome gpm gstreamer gtk gtk2 hal imagemagick imlib jpeg libg++ libwww mad matroska mikmod mime mmx mmx2 mmxext motif moznocompose moznoirc moznomail mozsvg mp3 mpeg mplayer nautilus ncurses nls nptl nvidia ogg oggvorbis opengl oss pam pdflib perl png pop python quicktime readline rtc sdl sse sse2 ssl subtitles svg tcpd threads tiff truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts unicode userlocales vorbis win32codecs xine xml2 xmms xv xvid zlib elibc_glibc kernel_linux linguas_fr userland_GNU"Unset:  ASFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, LDFLAGS

```

----------

## razer

J'ai trouvé la solution sur un autre thread :

```
MOZ_DISABLE_PANGO=1 firefox
```

Pango met le brin...

Maintenant j'aimerais bien désactiver pango pour firefox par défaut, comment faire ?

----------

## _droop_

Bonjour,

J'ai testé ton astuce, effectivement, ca améliore un peu les choses. (sur un celeron 600).

Pour changer définitivement, tu peux modifier /usr/bin/firefox qui est un simple script shell... Un export bien placé devrait le faire...

Bonne journée.

----------

## razer

 *_droop_ wrote:*   

> Bonjour,
> 
> Pour changer définitivement, tu peux modifier /usr/bin/firefox qui est un simple script shell... Un export bien placé devrait le faire...
> 
> 

 

En effet, j'avais eu cette idée, seulement çà marche pour firefox, mais pas pour galeon

J'ai donc déplacé le binaire /usr/bin/galeon vers /usr/bin/galeon-bin et crée un /usr/bin/galeon avec l'export qui va bien...

C'est du bricolage mais çà fonctionne

Autre alternative : modifier l'ebuid de firefox en désactivant pango (il le propose au début), mais çà m'ennuie de recompiler la bête...

Voilà.

----------

## Enlight

J'ai ouie dire qu'en prenant firefox pour windows tournant via wine, certains avaient constaté de meilleures perfs qu'avec leur firefox natif... après faut voir ce qu'il y'a de vrai la dedans mais bon...

----------

## niin

 *_droop_ wrote:*   

> Bonjour,
> 
> J'ai testé ton astuce, effectivement, ca améliore un peu les choses. (sur un celeron 600).
> 
> Pour changer définitivement, tu peux modifier /usr/bin/firefox qui est un simple script shell... Un export bien placé devrait le faire...
> ...

 

serait-il possible de connaitre la commande en question et ou la placer ? j'ai le meme probleme, et je ne suis pas tres familier des script de lancement.

----------

## Enlight

première ligne sous le sha-bang : export MOZ_DISABLE_PANGO=1

----------

## niin

merci  :Smile: 

----------

